# Welchen Vorbau???



## Bunnyhopser (4. März 2006)

eudi heu, hab nen prob mit meiner einstellung am bike. ich kann zwar super aufm HR stehen, jedoch keinen ordentlichen bunnyhop ziehen so wie früher. meiner meinung nach stehe ich viel zu weit über dem vorderrad, da mein vorbau 100 mm lang is und nen winkel von nur 7° hat. könnt ihr mir mal nen paar tipps geben, was ich für nen vorbau probieren sollte  oder, was ich verändernkönnte, damit ich einerseits bunnyhops ziehen kann u. andererseits sicher aufm HR stehen kann ?

meine parts: radstand 1100mm
                  vorbau     110mm u. 7°
               lenkerbreite  720mm (echo trial schwarz)
vom boden bis zur lenkermitte sind es etw 930mm

ach ja und ich bin 1,86 m groß.

thx Felix


----------



## konrad (4. März 2006)

hallo!?du kannst nich aus nem 1100mm radstand-bike ne bunnyhop maschine machen indem du nen anderen vorbau dran machst!
also entweder kürzerer rahmen oder du lernst gescheit tippen-da gibts doch ein paar experten in berlin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunnyhopser (4. März 2006)

habe gedacht, dass dann nen anderer hebel wirkt und dass das dann einfacher wird???


----------



## snake999acid (5. März 2006)

@ bunnyhopser, ich stimme dir durchaus zu!
ich bin etz von nem Dirt bike auf nen trial bike gewechselt...
handling alles geil nur beim bunnyhop ists wie beim laufen lernen...
hab en vorbau mit ca 130mm und nem geringen steigungswinkel!
ich vermute ebenfalls, dass dies der grund für einen "schlechten" bunnyhop ist, bzw eben einen ungewohnten.
ahja zum kürzeren rad-> ICH fahr schon SHORT!
kA ob der radstand da groß mitmischt...


----------



## isah (5. März 2006)

also, ich bin nen 1095 mm pitbull gefahren, und hab auch keine bunnyhops gemacht.. dann hab ich nen 20" monty vorbau rangemacht, und nach einiger zeit auch locker die 7 epals im bunny gemacht.

Das eigentliche problem ist nicht die höhe, sondern das man so früh hochziehen muss, das macht die technik recht  nutzlos einfach weil man selten so viel anlauf hat.

Also ich würde es mit nem hifi vorbau probieren, aber am ende hilft doch nur der tipper / treter.


----------



## snake999acid (5. März 2006)

isah, sorry bin neuling ich fahr nen Pitbull .05 Short und 1065er radstand...
vorbau ist wie gesagt nen 130mm mit ca 15° steigung.
wieso geht da kein "normaler" bunnhop mehr?
bzw was muss ich ändern,damit dies möglich wird wie bei meinem alten dirt?
was sind "treter"? ähnlich wie beim pedal kick?


----------



## 525Rainer (5. März 2006)

bau dir einen try all oder echo hifi mit 20 oder 30 grad steigung ran und wenns ist einen gekröpften lenker dazu. 
wie auf dem foto oben:





mein lenker ist auf 1.04m (mess mal deinen) und bunnyhops gehn von ganz von selbst. bis jetzt hat noch jeder gesagt dass vorderrad schnellt von allein hoch.
ein kürzerer vorbau ist NICHT unbedingt besser wenn er zu niedrig ist. hab ich heut erst wieder probiert.
durch die langen steilen vorbauten steht man auch gut am HR. der nachteil an zu kurzen vorbauten ist dass durch den flachen lenkwinkel der lenker hinter der lenkachse ist. ich find es am coolsten wenn der lenker genau über der achse steht. nicht davor und nicht dahinter. ich weiss die meisten fahren anders aber ich find das deppert beim lenken.

mit deinem langen rahmen werden bunnyhops nur gut funktionieren wenn das tretlager richtig hoch ist. alles über 1070 geht einach schwer zum reissen hab ich so festgestellt.


----------



## isah (5. März 2006)

mein post war eher an Bunnyhopser und seinem 1100 mm bike.
Mit deinem bike sollten bunnyhops doch recht gut gehen ... es wäre vll minimal leichter mit nem vorbau mit 30°, würde aber nicht extra wechseln.
Ein tretbunnyhop ist ein bunnyhop mit einem tritt (wahlweise einer halben oder ganzen kurbelumdrehung) Schau am besten mal auf vtcz.ch -> online fahrschule -> tretbunnyhop


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. März 2006)

@Bunnyhopser

So nen richtig geilen Bunny wie mit nem Dirtbike wirst du mit dem langen Radstand nie wieder hinbekommen ausser du bist über 2m groß. Da hättest du dir nen Radstand von so 1040mm holen müssen. Hat einfach was damit zu tun das du viel länger zieh mußt und auch viel mehr Anlauf brauchst wie bei nem kurzen Bike.

Edit: Ich fahr diese Kombi aus kurzem Montyvorbau und Montylenker und bin vorher nen langen 180er Echovorbau gefahren und möchte meine Montykombi net mehr missen. Bunnys gehn um einiges besser.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. März 2006)

Also seit ich selbst nen 1100 Radstand hab, brauch ich über nen Bunny nicht mehr nachdenken, da fahr ich doch lieber hoch.


----------



## Bunnyhopser (5. März 2006)

hab gedacht, dass ich durch ne anderen vorbau den radstand kompensieren kann.
was ist denn generell besser, wenn man weiter über/vor oder hinter der lenkachse steht ? weiß, dass man das nicht pauschalisieren kann, aber, was würdet ihr mir bei meiner rahmen geo empfehlen? 

thx für eure antworten, waren sehr hilfreich 
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. März 2006)

Bunnyhopser schrieb:
			
		

> hab gedacht, dass ich durch ne anderen vorbau den radstand kompensieren kann.
> was ist denn generell besser, wenn man weiter über/vor oder hinter der lenkachse steht ? weiß, dass man das nicht pauschalisieren kann, aber, was würdet ihr mir bei meiner rahmen geo empfehlen?
> 
> thx für eure antworten, waren sehr hilfreich
> Felix



Ich würde sagen kurz weil man bei nem längeren Vorbau auch wieder weiter nach vorne kommt. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, lern doch bei deinem Radstand einfach tippen   Damit weiter Bunny zu probieren wäre echt sinnlos.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (5. März 2006)

Also ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Hatte Pitbull Short mit kurzem TRYALL Vorbau und Lenker. Hab mir jetzt einen längeren und steileren Vorbau montiert. Ein stark gekröpfter Vorbau hilft ebenfalls.

Du mußt aber auch deine Technik verändern. Mit ner Federgabel hat man neben der Höhe auch noch mehr Rückdrall. 

Schau dir Neil Tunicliffe Videos an. Der kanns perfekt!


----------



## jockie (5. März 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:
			
		

> Ein stark gekröpfter *Vorbau* hilft ebenfalls.



-> Lenker  
(sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (5. März 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> -> Lenker
> (sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)



yo!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (8. März 2006)

@snake999acid

http://www.expressupload.de/index.php?file=CAQD161D70.gif


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (8. März 2006)

P.S:
kann man ein GIF auch so posten, dass es direkt angezeigt wird ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (8. März 2006)

//EDIT: irgendwie nicht...


----------



## HeavyMetal (27. Juni 2006)

sachtmal, kann ich diesen einstellbaren syntaca vorbau eigentlich nur mit nem syntacy lenker fahrn? wegen dieser breiten klemmung? oder auch mit normalen try all


----------



## ringo667 (27. Juni 2006)

Das geht nicht, weil der Try all an den Klemmstellen nicht verstärkt ist.


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. Juni 2006)

fabi fährt den Syntace Vorbau mit einem Try-All Lenker. bis jetzt hab ich nicht gehört, das er gebrochen ist. Gibts hier im Forum auch Bilder von, glaube ich


----------



## Fabi (27. Juni 2006)

Wenn man TryAll- und Syntace-Lenker gewissenhaft vergleicht, dann lässt sich schlussfolgern, dass die Verwendung des TryAll-Lenkers keine exorbitant erhöhte Bruchgefahr mit sich bringt. (Kleiner Tipp: Für den Vergleich braucht man auch eine Waage. Den Vermerk auf geistige Fähigkeit lasse ich mal lieber weg, damit ich deswegen nicht wieder beschimpft werde.)


----------



## funky^jAY (27. Juni 2006)

wenn alles was gleich viel wiegt auch gleich stabil wäre, wär ja toll


----------



## TheBASStian (27. Juni 2006)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man TryAll- und Syntace-Lenker gewissenhaft vergleicht, dann lässt sich schlussfolgern, dass die Verwendung des TryAll-Lenkers keine exorbitant erhöhte Bruchgefahr mit sich bringt. (Kleiner Tipp: Für den Vergleich braucht man auch eine Waage. Den Vermerk auf geistige Fähigkeit lasse ich mal lieber weg, damit ich deswegen nicht wieder beschimpft werde.)




Du kommst dir sehr eloquent vor, richtig?

Du Gurke


----------



## voytec (27. Juni 2006)

moinsen!
was für vorbau und lenker hat der benito  ? weisst es jemand ?
danke 

gruss voytec


----------



## jem23 (27. Juni 2006)

öhm, try all beispielsweise? is jetz ma geraten..


----------



## Fabi (27. Juni 2006)

Nein, Chef.
Ich bin eloquent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Juni 2006)

voytec schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen!
> was für vorbau und lenker hat der benito  ? weisst es jemand ?
> danke
> 
> gruss voytec




Die einzig ware 20" Vorbau- Lenkerkombi von Monty


----------



## voytec (28. Juni 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzig ware 20" Vorbau- Lenkerkombi von Monty



danke! genau so habe ich gedacht 
soll ich mir sowas kaufen? weil ich ein bissl zu klein bin (oder ist xtp20' long zu lang für mich ist) für das rad  was ich bei einkauf nicht wusste  
kann mir jemand raten ob das helfen wird oder auch  nicht ^^
text "kauf dir nen monty ..." sehe ich auch gern 

gruss voytec


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

@Bunnyhopser
was hat das echo pure fuerne kettenstrebenlaenge? haengt auch davon ab, obwohl die meissten eigentlich sehr kurz sind
syntace hat 400mm kstr., 105mm/20° vorbau lenkemitte ca. 92cm und griffe ca. 95/96cm ueberm boden "edit: und 1055 radstand" - bunnyhop geht recht gut, wenn ich auch n bissel "reissen" muss
ach ja: bin selber ungefaehr 1,8m gross
was ich bemerkt habe ist, das das verstellen des vorbaus um wenige mm (hoeher/niedriger) mit spacern einen grossen unterschied diesbezueglich ausmacht


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Juni 2006)

Das Pure hat 385mm KS


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

ok dann wirds das nich sein
die lenkerneigung versaut auch viel gefuehl
me: 12° / 700mm breit gleich hoch wie nach hinten gedreht


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Juni 2006)

voytec schrieb:
			
		

> danke! genau so habe ich gedacht
> soll ich mir sowas kaufen? weil ich ein bissl zu klein bin (oder ist xtp20' long zu lang für mich ist) für das rad  was ich bei einkauf nicht wusste
> kann mir jemand raten ob das helfen wird oder auch  nicht ^^
> text "kauf dir nen monty ..." sehe ich auch gern
> ...



Ausprobieren würde ich da sagen. Hatte auch mal ein Longbike und bin dann auf die Montykombi umgestiegen. Bunnyhops gingen besser und auch alles andere. Habe dann aber trotzdem zum Shortbike gewechselt weil es sich für mich halt geiler fahren lässt.


----------



## isah (28. Juni 2006)

ich fahr auch nen short.. bin 1.86m und hab quasi keinen platz auf dem bike, was man nicht alles für nen guten bunnyhop macht 

Auch wenn mir die monty kombo an msc-trialers bike nicht gefallen hat mach ich die jetzt auch ran.. die tryall kombo ist der sichere handgelenk-tod.


----------



## TheBASStian (28. Juni 2006)

Eigentlich gehts hier ja um Vorbauten und nicht um Rahmenlängen...
Deswegen noch ein konstruktiver Beitrag von meiner Seite:

Klar, längerer und flacherer Vorbau = besser Tippen und besser aufm VR stehen,
langer hoher Vorbau = besser Roller machen.
 Aber ein kurzer Vorbau, egal welche Steigung, bringt den Effekt mit sich, dass man das Hinterrad besser nachziehen kann, wenn man wo hochfährt oder springt.
Gerade beim Tippen ist es ein Nachteil, wenn der Vorbau eben mal 3 cm länger ist, weil dadurch das HR 3 cm weiter hinten an der Kante ankommt - war das verständlich? (bin leicht angesoffen)

Also wenn man sich streckt, Arme ganz lang und in der Endphase eines Tippers oder Treters den Lenker weit nach vorne schieben will.

cheers


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich gehts hier ja um Vorbauten und nicht um Rahmenlängen...
> Deswegen noch ein konstruktiver Beitrag von meiner Seite:
> 
> Klar, *längerer* und flacherer *Vorbau = besser Tippen *und besser aufm VR stehen,
> ...



wie jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (29. Juni 2006)

du meinst wohl mit nem langen flachen Vorbau kann man besser tippen, und auf dem HR stehen.


----------



## andi87 (29. Juni 2006)

ich werd mir mal die kombi vro m 20° auf 130mm probieren aufm coust. spiel gerade wieder mit der vorbaulänge und ändere immer wieder. für mich gibts die ideale vorbaulänge nicht, man sollte das setup öfters ändern das finde ich bringt mehr... z.b für natur länger us. wegen hinterrad und street dann kürzer usw.


----------



## konrad (29. Juni 2006)

hast du schon mal einen der top-fahrer gesehn,der ständig sein vorbau-setup verändert nur weil er in der natur/street trialn geht...?wenn du dir andere reifen drauf ziehst kann man das ja noch verstehn aber sowas...blödsinn!


----------



## andi87 (29. Juni 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> hast du schon mal einen der top-fahrer gesehn,der ständig sein vorbau-setup verändert nur weil er in der natur/street trialn geht...?wenn du dir andere reifen drauf ziehst kann man das ja noch verstehn aber sowas...blödsinn!



ich mein mit dem vro gehts halt, ansonsten würd ichs sicher auch nicht machen das ich mir extra vorbauten umbau ich wollts jetzt krass beziehen, wenn ich den ganzen tag natur fahr dann vielleicht ja changing ansonsten bau ich auch nicht stänig um! nur ab und zu halt   und ja ich weiß welche die´s machen, zwar nicht jetzt extra für natur usw. aber generl um das setup zu verändern!

es is ja nur meine meinung... kann ja jeder machen wie er will.
also chill konrad, deswegen werden wir uns doch nicht zanken...


----------



## funky^jAY (29. Juni 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> hast du schon mal einen der top-fahrer gesehn,der ständig sein vorbau-setup verändert nur weil er in der natur/street trialn geht...?wenn du dir andere reifen drauf ziehst kann man das ja noch verstehn aber sowas...blödsinn!



was soll eigentlich immer dieses rumgewichse wenn hier irgendjemand was anders macht als "einer der top-fahrer"? 
sonst wird neulinge hier immer geraten: musste selber ausprobieren, jeder machts anders blablabla...und wenns dann wirklich ma jemand anders macht, dann fangen wieder wleche an zu quengeln das man das ja nich machen kann weils kein anderer so macht


----------



## konrad (29. Juni 2006)

okay,vielleicht kann mans auch so sehn,dass man sich,wenn mans hat,immer mal nen 20" schnappt,weil man damit anders fahren kann,als mit nem 26"er...
wenn man den vorbau verändert,ändern sich auch das gefühl,handling,eigentschaften des bikes-also entweder man beherrscht sein gerät in allen disziplinen und techniken oder sonst muss man es sein lassen...man kauft sich ja auch kein rahmen mit 1020mm radstand(->wenn man sonst 1080mm+ fährt) um damit bunnyhops in der city zu machen... 

natürlich probiert man am anfang rum um sein set-up zu finden,aber so'ne krümmelkackerrei wie verschiedene vorbauten halte ich für sinnlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (30. Juni 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> eigentschaften      ...    sinnlos.



Ja.


----------



## konrad (30. Juni 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Ja.



herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## steviewonder (30. Juni 2006)

Ohja,

das lässt mich doch wieder aufatmen.
Habe schon gedacht es liegt an mir, da ich mein Echo mit 1085 nicht hochkriege  
Wat bin ich froh, dass es noch andere gibt!
Die Tipper hab ich bisher noch nicht geübt, scheinen mir nicht ganz einfach zu sein. Irgendwelche Tips wie man am Besten damit startet?
Sprich, wie verlier ich die Angst davor, mir voll die Eier zu quetschen fall sich hängen bleibe!??


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Juni 2006)

also es kostet Anfangs ein wenig überwindung, und wenn du mit dem Vorderrad zu tief antippst, kann es auch passieren, dass du hinfällst. Ich will dir keine Angst machen, ich bin nur ehrlich, nicht dass du dann erschrickst. Das Tippen, oder alle Techniken, die du das erste mal machst übst du am besten an Paletten, weil du da dein Bike am wenigsten zerschranzt. Starte am besten bei 6 Paletten.  An niedrigeren Sachen kann man nicht mehr ordentlich tippen. Dann kannst du dich steigern. 

Cheers


----------

